# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Filmi - 'Marko në kërkim të nënës'.

## francezi

E hapa ket teme se ky film me ka pas pelqy shume ne femijeri dhe kisha fiksim ta shikoja dhe nje here po nuk e di ku mund ta gjej meqe eshte film i vjeter plus qe un si di as titullin italisht si e ka.Nqs dikush ja di titullin do ishte goxha ndihmes si fillim per te kerkuar se pastaj po te me thoni ku mund ta gjej ne net do jeni njisha fare :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Borix

Ne mos gabohem, aktori kryesor ne ate film ishte Fabio Testi. Tek faqja perkatese ne IMDb mund ta gjesh filmin. Hidhi nje sy: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0856479/

----------


## francezi

flm borix po nuk qenkam duke e gjet mbase nuk eshte ky ose nuk eshte ktu te lista.flm gjithsesi per ndihmen

----------


## Brari

titulli do jete dicka e tille.. nga apeninet ne ande..

----------


## Brari

titulli do jete dicka e tille.. nga apeninet ne ande..
pra ky djaloshi nga italia shkon te gjej nenen deri ne argjentine..
eshte ne mos gaboj tregim nga libri Zemra i me te madhit shkrimtar ne bote per femije e te rritur.. pra edmondo de Amicis..

Dagli Appennini alle Ande .. besoj eshte ne orginall..

----------


## Borix

Brari ne fakt ka te drejte. Filmi titullohet Dagli Appennini alle Ande (1959): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051510/

----------


## francezi

rrofshi çuna jeni njisha se kisha mendu qe ne pak ore do arrija ta gjeja.

----------


## Dita

Francezi, vertet per filmin varianti i vjeter e kishe fjalen? Une s'e njoh kete variant, por mbaj mend ate me disa seri qe luan Giuliano Gemma. Shih njehere ketu ne kete lidhje:

http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=Dag...%22+%281990%29

I ke kater variante te filmit. I 1990 eshte varianti me seri qe permend une pak me lart.

----------


## ChuChu

Uh c'kemi qare per Marion. E qame persegjalli ate cun. Lol.

----------


## Pedro

Une e mbaj mend qe ka qene edhe filmi tjeter me disa seri "Cuore" ne shqip "Zemer" i bazuar ne romanin me te njejtin titull te De Amicis, ku ky film qe kerkon ti ishte pjese e ketij seriali si nje film ne film. Mbaj mend qe edhe "Marko ne kerkim te nenes" ishte pjese e romanit "Zemer" te De Amicis, liber shume i mrekullueshem.

----------


## dominus997

WOOO WOOOOO çA FILMI!!!!VDESSS... dhe un e kam par kur isha e vogel gjith jeten poe kerkoja... me ka mbetur fiksim!!!nefakt koinçidenc qe gjeta dhe pergjigjet tuaja ketu ne forum!...jeni te medhenj  :buzeqeshje:  dò

----------


## `JM`

si mund ta shoh kete film akoma nuk arrita ta shoh doja ta shkarkoja,por spo mundem

----------


## `JM`

me ndihmoni ta shoh kete film se u cmenda duke e provuar.ju lutem me ndihmoni sepse ajo adrese nuk me qon direkt qe ta shoh filmin.me ndihmoni

----------


## Ed_is_on

atehere filmi titullohet Un Figlio a Meta , aktori kryesor eshte Gigi Proietti. po nuk arrij te gjeje asje link per ta shkarkuar. une ndihmen time e dhashe , ju me jepni linkun .hahahahahha

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

fast as a shark
ku kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :pa dhembe: 


mbas 7 vjetesh thua akoma marko eshte ne kerkim te nenes apo te gruas ;p

----------


## Prudence

me ka pelqyer shume.

----------


## daniel00

Une i kam gjetur vetem dy minuta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

Libri "Zemra" i De Amicis Edmundos???? hahahaa sa per te qeshur... liber me pesimist nuk kam lexuar kurre ne jeten time ne ate kohe... ishte i madh sa dora ime sot dhe ngjyre bezhe ne mos gaboj. Nuk me harrohet nje fragment ku nje djale i vogel shkruante skedina per te atin dhe ky cuditerisht nuk e "kuptoi" qe gjysmat ja shkruante i biri per tre a kater muaj... Jo , jo me pelqente me shume libri "Profesor Gramatikusi" sesa libri "Fitorja e perbashket" qe imitonte librin "Zemra", ku te gjelbrit (partizanet) munden "te kaltrit" (te keqijte), nga i cili besoj doli edhe "Nje Gjenerali kapet rob". Falenderoj Zhyl Vernin qe lexoja dhe mesoja nga "Udhetimet e Kapiten Haterasit", "20000 lega nen det", "Njeriu qe qesh" etj.... Po duheshin lexuar edhe idiotlleqet e Alfred Ucit per Kafken qe e quante budalla dhe te paafte se nuk i perkiste REALIZMIT SOCIALIST... Me vjen turp nga injoranca e shkrimtareve (doktorave) tane qe tere jeten kane share ne emer te partise dhe neve duhet t'i pertypnim ..arrlleqet e tyre.

p.s. eshte nje thenie qe kur shikon filma italiane merr shamine te fshish lotet, kjo vlente edhe per librat...

----------

